# 2.5 months progress. Take a look.



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys haven't been on for a while,

I have a few questions for you guys.

Firstly I have recently decided to make a dramatic change in my lifestyle, I changed my diet, changed my training, also changed my job my home and am newly single after nearly ten years. I have lost nearly 3 stone in weight and am absolutely loving it at the moment.

i am eating healthier than I have ever eaten, loads of chicken and salad.

i am boxing training a couple times a week and running a couple of times a week, also I am dead lifting and doing squats.

My first question is with dead lifts do I go heavy or light? At the moment I'm lifting probably about 60kg so not heavy really at all.

my second question is what would you guys add to my routine? Don't really want to bulk, want to lose more and have more definition.

I just need to to shift some more belly fat

finally I know it's difficult to tell but what do you think the bf% is on my before and after pics?

cheers guys.

(ps sorry the photos aren't the best) the first two were taken a few months back, the rest were today

merry Christmas and happy new year to you all.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Apart from the fact that you took the pics with a potato,, you look like you've come on really well

Good training bud....I think...LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

Why the feck do you have to be in the buff?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Put some boxers on ffs.

Good transformation but seriously why in the nude?


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry about been in the buff guys, but anymore on the questions? Cheers.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

shotgun said:


> Why the feck do you have to be in the buff?





Suprakill4 said:


> Put some boxers on ffs.
> 
> Good transformation but seriously why in the nude?


this, well done though


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

looks like good progress mate for sure, fuc*ing ****ed myself at the knacker grabbin pics!

one of the lads i used to box with did bb splits and boxed 3 times a week and he was in fantastic condition, aesthetically at least, as for extra stuff to add, kettlebells would be good for sure and a day or two a week doing compounds would be good too. just my opinion of course but i did nothing but box and was fit but weak i would say, if you keep to the boxing training/fitness and added compounds 5x5 or similar could be good benefit strength obviously but also aesthetically. kettlebells are just boss if done well alongside sport, especially boxing. good luck bud, great work.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

for deadlifts i only aim for 5 per set, my lower back struggles bad. but you dont want it too heavy that you leave yourself no room for progression


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

oh, and as for adding anything to your routine its hard to say because what your doing now is working. or has it stalled?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

please wear pants mate


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi thanks for advice guys, my routine hasn't so much stalled as I'm still losing but I am not feeling the normal aches and pains of working out so I think it's time to add something new. I kind of feel more motivated when there's a bit of pain after training if that makes sense to anyone?

Thanks biggiejohnson am definitely going to try the kettle bells out. I'll let you know how I get on with them


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

And ok guys I'll wear pants next pics.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

is deadlifting and squats the only weight exercises your doing?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Ewen is that youuu??


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha

Good work first of all and secondly reminds me of those gay interest auctions that are on ebay :lol:


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

any AAS used?


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

Safc49 yes these are the only weights im doing.

Gymjim hi mate I havent used anything just clean eating(a few naughty snacks here and there) and just being really active. Complete change for me


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

just add in more exercises to cover the whole body, compounds like bench press, shoulder press, bent over row, and keep doing your deadlifts and squats


----------



## biggiejohnson (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks biggiejohnson am definitely going to try the kettle bells out. I'll let you know how I get on with them


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dear santa i would like a pair of boxers please.

Good work tho mate .


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hope its not the mankini next lol.

Good progress there mate.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Good progress man

Who really cares if he has pants on or not, you can't see his junk.


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers guys. I think I am definitely going to throw in some kettle bell work outs and some chest and shoulders somewhere. Might have to drop a run day


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

Again merry xmas to you all gave a good one


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Good transformation mate!!!! Congratulations, it doesn´t matter if you are wearing pants or not, the most important thing is your results.


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats with progress. Whats your daily diet.


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not doing anything extreme just cut out all the **** and have toast and tea in morning. Chicken or tuna pasta for lunch and chicken and veg or chicken salad wraps for t. Three meals a day thats it.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Too much for my eyes this morning :laugh:

but good progress


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

oh wow


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Put me off my breakfast that!!!

Good fat loss though.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Well done on your achievement and we all know what should be on your crimbo list


----------



## minty08 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------

